# "Ni?o malo"Trike 2011



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

finally is getting close to da day for Niño malo trike to come out n represent...
May 7th 2011 id dat day in North carolina streetlow lowyalty cc car show!
i would love to post pics b4 but just gonna wait for this weekends best show in da eastcoast!  













 "Street Nations Lowrider Club"
Maryland


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

Se va a poner chido


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

wana thank pedal scrapers for the hook ups n help 
big turtle "gt" "paint"
hotstuff costum seats
javier "95rangeron14z" hook up
and more my homies club memebrs for the help sleepy grenas choky

and if i miss some one thanks for the help n advice on this built!


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@May 1 2011, 07:59 AM~20458525
> *   Se va a poner chido
> *


siempre el mejor show of the east coast!


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

:inout: :wave:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by *New Movement Md*_@May 1 2011, 08:18 AM~20458582
> *:inout: :wave:
> *


wats good u ready for cinco?


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 1 2011, 10:03 AM~20458538
> *wana thank pedal scrapers for the hook ups n help
> big turtle "gt" "paint"
> hotstuff costum seats
> ...


 :biggrin: 
Any spy pics?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 1 2011, 10:03 AM~20458538
> *wana thank pedal scrapers for the hook ups n help
> big turtle "gt" "paint"
> hotstuff costum seats
> ...


any time bro, you know how we do....


I guess the secrets out now, lol.

I wish I could make it to the show, especially that 'Blue Crush' is ready now :0 

it would be dope to put both of them side by side, but unfortunately I can't make it. You and everyone else better take some good pics though and post em up in our east coast topic


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@May 1 2011, 09:17 AM~20458845
> *:biggrin:
> Any spy pics?
> *


 :nono: on SAT...pics be up lol should had waited to start da topic huh? lls


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 1 2011, 10:00 AM~20459062
> *any time bro, you know how we do....
> I guess the secrets out now, lol.
> 
> ...


hell yeahhh u had alot foos panicking cuz they thought u was coming down


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 1 2011, 12:54 PM~20459948
> *
> *


almost da time to show it fleet lol :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 1 2011, 12:56 PM~20459957
> *almost da time to show it fleet lol :biggrin:
> *


GOOD LUCK CARNAL!!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 1 2011, 02:49 PM~20459918
> *hell yeahhh u had alot foos panicking cuz they thought u was coming down
> *


lmao who was panicking???
(text me the details, lmao)



I wouldn't of brought 'Blue Crush' anyway, if I did come...

I would of brought 'SweetheartS' and 'Child's Play'  


I really just wanted to go, to see 'Nino Malo' and help you out with last minute things, but I can't make it


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 1 2011, 01:01 PM~20459980
> *lmao who was panicking???
> (text me the details, lmao)
> I wouldn't of brought 'Blue Crush' anyway, if I did come...
> ...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

cant wait to see the trike.


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 1 2011, 02:00 PM~20460156
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 1 2011, 12:58 PM~20459969
> *GOOD LUCK CARNAL!!!!
> *


thanks


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

nice homie.....good luck on the trike and the show :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 1 2011, 06:28 PM~20461311
> *nice homie.....good luck on the trike and the show :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


thank u


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 1 2011, 08:36 PM~20461364
> *thank u
> *



cant wait to see some pics :wow: :biggrin:  

greaat show yer going to   enjoy  take mad pics :wow:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 1 2011, 06:48 PM~20461466
> *cant wait to see some pics :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> greaat show yer going to    enjoy  take mad pics :wow:
> *


will do ....


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 1 2011, 08:55 PM~20461538
> *will do ....
> *


U better focker


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

Cant wait 2 see it :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@May 1 2011, 07:31 PM~20461800
> *Cant wait 2 see it  :biggrin:
> *


c u el sabado homie


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

ready to see it


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 405PRIDEBIKES_@May 1 2011, 07:57 PM~20462001
> *ready to see it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

pon unas pics homie :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 1 2011, 08:09 PM~20462108
> *pon unas pics homie  :biggrin:
> *


ya mero falta poco


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 1 2011, 07:14 PM~20462164
> *ya mero falta poco
> *


Hmmm otro Frankie que no pone fotos jaja :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 2 2011, 01:34 AM~20464500
> *Hmmm otro Frankie que no pone fotos jaja  :biggrin:  :happysad:
> *


 :0 lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 2 2011, 07:59 AM~20464857
> *:0 lol
> *


huh translate


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 2 2011, 11:19 AM~20467357
> *huh translate
> *


U no speako espanol mi amigo?? Lol :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 2 2011, 02:32 PM~20467438
> *U no speako espanol mi amigo?? Lol :biggrin:
> *


I speak one universal language and it's this......







:fuq:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 2 2011, 02:03 PM~20468593
> *I speak one universal language and it's this......
> :fuq:
> *


 :fuq: :fuq: me too jaja


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 2 2011, 05:08 PM~20468633
> *:fuq:  :fuq: me too jaja
> *


see now that i understand


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 1 2011, 07:51 PM~20461943
> *c u el sabado homie
> *


Chido , traete unas chelas pal remojo :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@May 2 2011, 06:45 PM~20470162
> *Chido , traete unas chelas pal remojo :thumbsup:
> *


Orale wat kind u want I herd in nc they sell victorias!


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 2 2011, 07:53 PM~20470984
> *Orale wat kind u want I herd in nc they sell victorias!
> *


Pues de la ke sea es buena :biggrin: estando fria


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

D


> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@May 3 2011, 03:25 AM~20473474
> *Pues de la ke sea es buena :biggrin:  estando fria
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Y las fotos?? :angry: :happysad:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 3 2011, 04:53 PM~20477667
> *Y las fotos?? :angry:  :happysad:
> *


no tengo camara! :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

This trike is gonna do DAMAGE!!!!!! Best believe it and there's still allot more to come for it in the future.

Casper is doing his thing and @ the cinco de mayo show, he will prove it to everyone.

You came along way bro since we first talked and anytime you need me for anything you know the deal.... we got this



PedaL ScraperZ & Street NationS








2 clubs and 1 passion united.


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 3 2011, 06:10 PM~20478278
> *This trike is gonna do DAMAGE!!!!!! Best believe it and there's still allot more to come for it in the future.
> 
> Casper is doing his thing and @ the cinco de mayo show, he will prove it to everyone.
> ...


thanks for all ur help n hook ups cant wait for sat...


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 3 2011, 05:00 PM~20478194
> *no tengo camara! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 3 2011, 07:10 PM~20478278
> *This trike is gonna do DAMAGE!!!!!! Best believe it and there's still allot more to come for it in the future.
> 
> Casper is doing his thing and @ the cinco de mayo show, he will prove it to everyone.
> ...


 :wow: from what is bein said so far its gonna be top notch. what you got goin on with yours is killer, an your helpin him out too geez.. cant wait to see the pics..


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper+May 3 2011, 08:29 PM~20478442-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's not a radical but, it's gonna be a dope ass trike I can give my word on that 4 sure.


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

cannt wait to see pics of the trike


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:rant: show the dang pic


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 405PRIDEBIKES_@May 4 2011, 07:36 PM~20486401
> *:rant: show the dang pic
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 5 2011, 03:25 AM~20488524
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 405PRIDEBIKES_@May 4 2011, 06:36 PM~20486401
> *:rant: show the dang pic
> *


x2 :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

Hells yeah took 1st place in north carolina lowyalty cc show...
Niño malo 1st apperance 1st win!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 7 2011, 05:13 PM~20504602
> *Hells yeah took 1st place in north carolina lowyalty cc show...
> Niño malo 1st apperance 1st win!
> 
> ...


Looks real good bro. I miss it but I'm glad it went to a good home. Can't wait to see more pics. That trike has a lot of potential.


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 7 2011, 06:24 PM~20504652
> *Looks real good bro. I miss it but I'm glad it went to a good home. Can't wait to see more pics. That trike has a lot of potential.
> *


Thanks
Is just da a start ima try to do all lil by lil not a baller like frankie bones lol


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 7 2011, 06:13 PM~20504602
> *Hells yeah took 1st place in north carolina lowyalty cc show...
> Niño malo 1st apperance 1st win!
> 
> ...


CONGRATS CARNAL!


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 7 2011, 06:33 PM~20504692
> *CONGRATS CARNAL!
> *


gracias homie!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 7 2011, 06:38 PM~20504711
> *gracias homie!
> *


WHERES THE WET T-SHIRT'S PICS AT???


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 7 2011, 06:39 PM~20504720
> *WHERES THE WET T-SHIRT'S PICS AT???
> *


No se I have a 6 hr drive back home n ill post more pics when I get there! Boootttyful booobyful! Lol


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 7 2011, 06:45 PM~20504753
> *No se I have a 6 hr drive back home n ill post more pics when I get there! Boootttyful booobyful! Lol
> *


HAHA ORALE HAVE A SAFE TRIP DOGG!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 7 2011, 05:30 PM~20504677
> *Thanks
> Is just da a start ima try to do all lil by lil not a baller like frankie bones lol
> *


Ese wey vive del welfare lol jk frankie :biggrin:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

looks good


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 7 2011, 06:13 PM~20504602
> *Hells yeah took 1st place in north carolina lowyalty cc show...
> Niño malo 1st apperance 1st win!
> 
> ...


Damn thats nice...Congrats on the win well deserved homie...!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 7 2011, 07:13 PM~20504602
> *Hells yeah took 1st place in north carolina lowyalty cc show...
> Niño malo 1st apperance 1st win!
> 
> ...


CLEAN CARNAL


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper+May 7 2011, 08:13 PM~20504602-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yea ugh translate again focker


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 7 2011, 10:57 PM~20506224
> *Congrats Bro, well deserved...... HELL YEA
> x 2 I miss it also, but that it did, go to a good home. I told you sal, he would take care of it
> I aint no baller :uh:
> ...


Dam u need to learn spanish lol. It means u live off welfare haha :biggrin: :happysad: :uh:  :roflmao: :dunno: :buttkick: :werd: :rimshot: :naughty: :fuq:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 8 2011, 02:02 AM~20506247
> *Dam u need to learn spanish lol. It means u live off welfare haha :biggrin:  :happysad:  :uh:    :roflmao:  :dunno:  :buttkick:  :werd:  :rimshot:  :naughty:  :fuq:
> *


nah, I'm still trying to learn how to tie my shoes, I can't learn another language.
but yea i'm on welfare- soo what :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

Home after a long 6 hour drive thanks everyone for the comments more pics will be up later


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Niño malo

















Here's the video from when I had it, to show everyone the detail in the paint that the still pictures can't capture. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 7 2011, 06:13 PM~20504602
> *Hells yeah took 1st place in north carolina lowyalty cc show...
> Niño malo 1st apperance 1st win!
> 
> ...


FELICIDADES CARNAL :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@May 8 2011, 05:24 AM~20506691
> *FELICIDADES CARNAL :thumbsup:
> *


Gracias jorge fue un gust conocerlo y cottoraer con usted y congrats to u tooo!


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 8 2011, 04:10 AM~20506657
> *Niño malo
> 
> 
> ...


take a video in the sun... :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 8 2011, 07:07 AM~20506866
> *Gracias jorge fue un gust conocerlo y cottoraer con usted y congrats to u tooo!
> *


Chido , i hope to see u soon :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 7 2011, 05:13 PM~20504602
> *Hells yeah took 1st place in north carolina lowyalty cc show...
> Niño malo 1st apperance 1st win!
> 
> ...


 :0 clean trike homie and congrats on ur win


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 8 2011, 12:15 PM~20508100
> *:0 clean trike homie and congrats on ur win
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

congrats on the win. that trikes lookin good with them forks and seats.


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@May 8 2011, 12:43 PM~20508255
> *congrats on the win.  that trikes lookin good with them forks and seats.
> *


Yea thanks still adding more stuff lil by lil


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Congrats homie!! Te lo meresias! Esta bien chingon el triciclo!! 
Pero faltaron las caguamas!! Lol


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRody23_@May 8 2011, 01:44 PM~20508511
> *Congrats homie!! Te lo meresias! Esta bien chingon el triciclo!!
> Pero faltaron las caguamas!! Lol
> *


Gracias rody no avia caguamas pero si me traje 2 cases de victorias pa ca


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 7 2011, 06:13 PM~20504602
> *Hells yeah took 1st place in north carolina lowyalty cc show...
> Niño malo 1st apperance 1st win!
> 
> ...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

Looks pretty damn good casper! :cheesy:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 8 2011, 04:10 AM~20506657
> *Niño malo
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE,, ITS KINDA LIKE PERFECT SCORE 58? ON A BIKE VERSION.....CONGRATS..


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 8 2011, 08:20 PM~20510922
> *Looks pretty damn good casper! :cheesy:
> *


Thanks danny I told u lol ima need the rest of the parts done u know which ones ima text u later on...
Thanks for ur help to


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@May 8 2011, 11:23 PM~20512101
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE,, ITS KINDA LIKE PERFECT SCORE 58? ON A BIKE VERSION.....CONGRATS..
> *


Thank s :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 8 2011, 06:10 AM~20506657
> *Niño malo
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 9 2011, 11:28 PM~20519164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea more pics :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 8 2011, 06:10 AM~20506657
> *Niño malo
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: thats da one sal sold ya huh :wow:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 9 2011, 09:32 PM~20519206
> *hell yea more pics :biggrin:
> *


eastcoast topic buddy lol


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 9 2011, 09:33 PM~20519228
> *:wow:  thats da one sal sold ya huh  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+May 9 2011, 11:33 PM~20519228-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hells yea


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 9 2011, 11:28 PM~20519164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ya dale beso guey :uh: 












trike came out badass carnal :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 9 2011, 09:39 PM~20519292
> *ya dale beso guey  :uh:
> trike came out badass carnal  :biggrin:
> *


Beso pero a una prima ke tengas hahhaha


Thanks carnal I'm trying


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 9 2011, 11:42 PM~20519318
> *Beso pero a una prima ke tengas hahhaha
> Thanks carnal I'm trying
> *


tengo unas pero bein cojidas. quieres una :naughty:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 9 2011, 08:45 PM~20519343
> *tengo unas pero bein cojidas. quieres una  :naughty:
> *


im down :boink:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@May 10 2011, 12:18 AM~20519617
> *im down  :boink:
> *


so you want a cojida :wow:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 9 2011, 09:23 PM~20519657
> *so you want a cojida  :wow:
> *


  ur prima si


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@May 10 2011, 12:26 AM~20519685
> * ur prima si
> *


i won again you fell for that shit :roflmao:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 9 2011, 09:37 PM~20519753
> *i won again you fell for that shit  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: makes no sense but ok :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@May 10 2011, 12:38 AM~20519758
> *:uh: makes no sense but ok  :happysad:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 9 2011, 08:45 PM~20519343
> *tengo unas pero bein cojidas. quieres una  :naughty:
> *


En todos los topics andas cagando el palo pinche indio bajado del cerro.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> Those pedals kinda look familiar :wow:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 14 2011, 05:40 AM~20550592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

trike is badd ass :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@May 14 2011, 06:57 PM~20553064
> *
> *


ohh shizzle, it's alive how you been big L.


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@May 14 2011, 04:57 PM~20553064
> *
> *


wats good compa luis!


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@May 14 2011, 05:56 PM~20553228
> *trike is badd ass  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie!


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

gotta get me a trailer for my trikes n all other bikes from da club!


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 17 2011, 08:09 PM~20574932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 17 2011, 11:09 PM~20574932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


2010 and 2011 revamp :biggrin: it will only get better as it goes bro


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 18 2011, 09:28 AM~20577889
> *Looks good.
> *


Thanks


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 18 2011, 09:57 AM~20578082
> *2010 and 2011 revamp :biggrin: it will only get better as it goes bro
> 
> 
> *


U know it bones...


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

Whats up Mr. Casper :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@May 25 2011, 02:57 PM~20627245
> *Whats up Mr. Casper  :thumbsup:
> *


wats up homie aki nomas apenas a echar un taco! n u?


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 8 2011, 04:10 AM~20506657
> *Niño malo
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper+May 18 2011, 12:49 PM~20578403-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you got down on that paint bro


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 26 2011, 05:40 PM~20635758
> *hell yea have fun this weekend at the picnic homie, take pics for me
> you got down on that paint bro
> *


i will do homie!
ill see u next weekend june 5th in nj!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 26 2011, 07:49 PM~20635824
> *i will do homie!
> ill see u next weekend june 5th in nj!
> *


nope bro im missing out on that one to bro....

military got me until june 24th


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 26 2011, 06:18 PM~20636025
> *nope bro im missing out on that one to bro....
> 
> military got me until june 24th
> *


WELL MIGHT C U IN E-TOWN :0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 26 2011, 08:27 PM~20636087
> *WELL MIGHT C U IN E-TOWN  :0
> *


lol nope :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 26 2011, 06:35 PM~20636147
> *lol nope :biggrin:  :happysad:
> *


BETTER WAY TO SAY IT ILL SEE U IN DA NET CUZ I SEEMS I WONT SEE U OR BLUE CRUSH IN PERSON NO TIME SOON THEN! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

esta chingon su trike sr. Saavedra


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice Man


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 26 2011, 06:44 PM~20636207
> *esta chingon su trike sr. Saavedra
> *


 :0 :cheesy: GRACIAS COMPA...POCO A POCO AY VA!


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AmericanBully4Life_@May 26 2011, 06:52 PM~20636262
> *Nice Man
> *


THANK U!


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@May 7 2011, 11:20 PM~20506056
> *Damn thats nice...Congrats on the win well deserved homie...!
> *


THANKS! :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 26 2011, 08:02 PM~20636328
> *:0  :cheesy:  GRACIAS COMPA...POCO A POCO AY VA!
> *


de nada homie la neta tu trike esta bien perron


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 26 2011, 07:13 PM~20636402
> *de nada homie la neta tu trike esta bien perron
> *


muchas gracias esta es pa mi hijo pal otro ano va PURA CALLE pa mi hija!


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

I RIDE N SHOW MY TRIKE...WONT MAKE SENSE TO SPEND LOTS OF MONEY JUST TO KEEP IN THE GARAGE!


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 26 2011, 06:17 PM~20636431
> *I RIDE N SHOW MY TRIKE...WONT MAKE SENSE TO SPEND LOTS OF MONEY JUST TO KEEP IN THE GARAGE!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@May 26 2011, 07:19 PM~20636448
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## surferboy-870 (Dec 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 1 2011, 02:00 PM~20460156
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *



is that the frame and fenders u had


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 26 2011, 08:29 PM~20636545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 26 2011, 08:37 PM~20636160
> *BETTER WAY TO SAY IT ILL SEE U IN DA NET CUZ I SEEMS I WONT SEE U OR BLUE CRUSH IN PERSON NO TIME SOON THEN! :0  :biggrin:
> *


nah you'll see me homie as soon as i get leave (a show weekend off)

in the army i just cant call off a day of work, you feel me  

by the way nice pics bro


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 26 2011, 11:34 PM~20638709
> *nah you'll see me homie as soon as i get leave (a show weekend off)
> 
> in the army i just cant call off a day of work, you feel me
> ...


NO PROBLEM HOMIE N THANKS!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 26 2011, 05:40 PM~20635758
> *hell yea have fun this weekend at the picnic homie, take pics for me
> you got down on that paint bro
> *


THANKS PEDALSCRAPER


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 14 2011, 06:40 AM~20550592
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS GREAT HOMIE!


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 26 2011, 06:29 PM~20636545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I was about to ask if you had done this yet. Looks good and strong.


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@May 27 2011, 09:33 AM~20640361
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIE
> *


THANKS TURTLE


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@May 27 2011, 10:06 AM~20640538
> *LOOKS GREAT HOMIE!
> *


THANKS FOR THE HOOOK UP SEATS LOOOK BAD ASS!


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 27 2011, 11:16 AM~20640928
> *I was about to ask if you had done this yet. Looks good and strong.
> *


YEA GOT IT DONE WIT THE HELP OF SUM HOMIES I CANT DO MUCH WIT MY 2 KIDS ALONE LOL THANKS FOR UR HELP ITS STRONG ENOUGH TO HOLD BOTH MY 3YRS OLD N MY 2 YRS OLD! :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 17 2011, 09:09 PM~20574932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  looks good all it need now is sum engraving and maybe an air setup


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 27 2011, 02:39 PM~20642116
> *  looks good all it need now is sum engraving and maybe an air setup
> *


THANKS HOMIE ENGRAVING HMMM MAYBE NOT ON THIS ONE BUT A AIRKIT OR A PUMP MAYBE :biggrin:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 27 2011, 12:56 PM~20641866
> *YEA GOT IT DONE WIT THE HELP OF SUM HOMIES I CANT DO MUCH WIT MY 2 KIDS ALONE LOL  THANKS FOR UR HELP ITS STRONG ENOUGH TO HOLD BOTH MY 3YRS OLD N MY 2 YRS OLD! :biggrin:
> *


No problem glad that worked out for you


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 27 2011, 05:11 PM~20643005
> *No problem glad that worked out for you
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper+May 27 2011, 04:52 AM~20639068-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know i'll take care of you whenever your ready with the kit big dogg


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 27 2011, 06:03 PM~20643255
> *4 sure dogg
> no doubt turtle, keep up the dope ass work
> you know i'll take care of you whenever your ready with the kit big dogg
> *


  I KNOW THATS RITE IMA DO OTHER PARTS 1ST N THEN ILL SEE BOUT DA AIR KIT! :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 27 2011, 08:05 PM~20643265
> *  I KNOW THATS RITE IMA DO OTHER PARTS 1ST N THEN ILL SEE BOUT DA AIR KIT! :biggrin:
> *


hell yea parts first, suspension last, I'm currently working on a new style kit with secrets involved, by the time your ready it should be mastered


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 27 2011, 07:05 PM~20643602
> *hell yea parts first, suspension last, I'm currently working on a new style kit with secrets involved, by the time your ready it should be mastered
> *


 :wow: :0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 27 2011, 09:22 PM~20643685
> *:wow:  :0
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 27 2011, 07:26 PM~20643703
> *pm sent :biggrin:
> *


PMED REPLIED :biggrin: :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 26 2011, 09:17 PM~20636431
> *I RIDE N SHOW MY TRIKE...WONT MAKE SENSE TO SPEND LOTS OF MONEY JUST TO KEEP IN THE GARAGE!
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 28 2011, 09:13 AM~20646252
> *:wow:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

My trike niño malo got his photoshoot for the magazine this pass Sunday at danas street dreamz picnic. Here some pics


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

Took my son for a cruise but he fell asleep show or street I'm there!


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

mr.casper said:


> Took my son for a cruise but he fell asleep show or street I'm there!


nice emergency break that something a mexican would do grips under a rear tire lol


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

cone_weezy said:


> nice emergency break that something a mexican would do grips under a rear tire lol


Lmfaooo hell yeah weezy...u notice every lil thing that's wats up...only thing I can put to take a quick pic was the grips I need new ones anyways! Lol


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

mr.casper said:


> Took my son for a cruise but he fell asleep show or street I'm there!


Hey bro how do those mirrors on your seat hold up when you're riding it? Thinking about doing something similar on my son's trike.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

DVS said:


> Hey bro how do those mirrors on your seat hold up when you're riding it? Thinking about doing something similar on my son's trike.



those mirriors hold up pretty good only if u build it right i have the same seat but in different color made by the same guy, it just looks like u going to crush the mirriors when u sit on it but your not there enough padding onthe top of the seat im glad casper tested his seat bofore i tested mine lol now i know it works :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

DVS said:


> Hey bro how do those mirrors on your seat hold up when you're riding it? Thinking about doing something similar on my son's trike.


 Yeah seat is good mirrors hold while crusing I only can say they won't hold when u going 80mph on da freeway lol hd to get sum more mirrors from hotstuff cuz last show like 6 off em fell off while I was driving!


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

cone_weezy said:


> those mirriors hold up pretty good only if u build it right i have the same seat but in different color made by the same guy, it just looks like u going to crush the mirriors when u sit on it but your not there enough padding onthe top of the seat im glad casper tested his seat bofore i tested mine lol now i know it works :biggrin:


 that's rite seat should be good wit mirrors!


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

cone_weezy said:


> those mirriors hold up pretty good only if u build it right i have the same seat but in different color made by the same guy, it just looks like u going to crush the mirriors when u sit on it but your not there enough padding onthe top of the seat im glad casper tested his seat bofore i tested mine lol now i know it works :biggrin:


Right on looks like I can go on with my plan then


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

cone_weezy said:


> those mirriors hold up pretty good only if u build it right i have the same seat but in different color made by the same guy, it just looks like u going to crush the mirriors when u sit on it but your not there enough padding onthe top of the seat im glad casper tested his seat bofore i tested mine lol now i know it works :biggrin:



No warranty if you break the mirrors from cruising it :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

q-vo homie


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

sureñosbluez said:


> q-vo homie


nada homie waiting for da weekend to get here


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

baltimore ths weekend


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

mr.casper said:


> baltimore ths weekend


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

TRIKE LOOKS REAL GOOD BRO


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> TRIKE LOOKS REAL GOOD BRO


thanks bro


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150201150267951&comments


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

Both my rides still need work but low n slow we roll!


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

Today early morning went to support ghost ryders car club in glenburnie md mostly hot rods n muscle cars but very cool people thanks to kenny n crew for invting me to da show brought home a special edition award for my trike being most bling


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Felicidades Compa.


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

Amahury760 said:


> Felicidades Compa.


Muchas gracias!


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Trike looks real good carnal


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Trike looks real good carnal


THANKS CARNAL


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

ANOTHER PHOTOSHOOT THIS SUNDAY WIT LRM PHIL GORDON


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

X2 my post from the e.c. thread


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

mr.casper said:


> ANOTHER PHOTOSHOOT THIS SUNDAY WIT LRM PHIL GORDON


DAMMMMMMM ...... CONGRATS, TRIKE LOOKS REALLY GOOD


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

mr.casper said:


> ANOTHER PHOTOSHOOT THIS SUNDAY WIT LRM PHIL GORDON


chingon q-vo bro


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

thanks everyone for comments about da photoshoot


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

bad ass trike bro..


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

E.C. ROLO said:


> bad ass trike bro..


thanks


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

Photoshoot by da one n only Phil Gordon LRM...NIÑO MALO TRIKE 2011


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

mr.casper said:


> Photoshoot by da one n only Phil Gordon LRM...NIÑO MALO TRIKE 2011


CONGRATS HOMIE.. THATS A CLEAN ASS TRIKE... :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> CONGRATS HOMIE.. THATS A CLEAN ASS TRIKE... :thumbsup:


THANKS HOMIE


----------

